# DO NOT SELL TO JERRY THOMAS!! SCAM!!



## cclliimmbbeerr (Aug 31, 2006)

THIS GUY IS A SCAM! There have been other posts about this in the boaters forum and it has been going on since at least May of this year and maybe longer. Please see the boaters forum and read about it under the heading "Another scammer on gear swap". He has the email address of [email protected]. BEWARE!


----------

